# Check it out! Video of large aquatic greenhouse



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.tropica.com/go.asp?article=880

This video shows a large greenhouse in Denmark, I was just surfing around when I came across this site. The "mother" plants are as big as my tanks! It's awesome!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.tropica.com/go.asp?article=880

Tricks for attaching plants, etc.


----------

